# Rolling in the grass Help



## joycee (Jun 16, 2009)

My new 7 month old puppy now is rolling in the grass . I don't mind except its always were something smells then he smells. I don't get it. Not sure if its pee or dead bugs he is rolling in. He is now on his 3rd bath. I even bought those wash clothes for the dog for in between baths. It's driving me crazy. I think its urine were him and the other one is peeing but i am really not sure. 
Help ,not sure how to stop him. I tell him no but he wants that smell . Do other dogs do this?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Most dogs will roll in stinky stuff when they have an opportunity. One theory says it's to cover their scent so they can stalk game more effectively, but I would think it would be even harder to surprise a deer if you smell like a rotten carp or skunk poop.

A puppy has no idea what the word no means.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Rolling in stinky stuff is hard-wired in. Watching my dog enjoy herself thoroughly as she does it is also one of my favorite pastimes. She seems to love it so much. I do draw the line at deer poop and related stuff, but otherwise, laissez les bon temps roulez!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Teach her something else, like a really reliable recall. When she goes to drop and roll, call her to you. 

It won't unwire rolling but it will divert her to another activity.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

RonE said:


> Most dogs will roll in stinky stuff when they have an opportunity. One theory says it's to cover their scent so they can stalk game more effectively, but I would think it would be even harder to surprise a deer if you smell like a rotten carp or skunk poop.


Heh... that reminds me of how the F117's radar signature supposedly looked like a flock of birds. I always imagined a conversation in a Soviet radar station: "Comrade, how goes the observation?" "Sir, no planes sighted, but there appears to be a flock of birds entering our airspace at 500 knots." "Very well, carry on then..."


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

My dogs like to roll in grass on worms. That one is pretty inoffensive. We've been staying on a farm recently and Cider has taken from eating the horse poop to rollign in it. The smell is less horrifying than the mess.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah.. definitely hardwired. Some dogs love it, some dogs never do it. Mine used to and pretty much stopped (except for dead things.. baby birds are her favorite). Teach a solid leave it command and keep your yard as free as possible from stinky things like poop and the like.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> except for dead things.. baby birds are her favorite.


 I thought those were appetizers?? Not grooming aids.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope.. loves to roll in them. In one way, it's better.. I'd rather it be on her outside than her inside... *barf*


----------

